# MCJ1000 Lathe



## tweb091 (Nov 22, 2013)

Help! Just inherited some woodworking tools, one of which is an MCJ1000 lathe. I am having a hard time figuring out how to switch out the chuck to mount a mounting plate to it. The existing chuck has 2 sides that are flat (machined that way) but I can't quite figure out how to lock it in place so that a wrench will work without just spinning it in circles. All thoughts and help is greatly appreciated! Also, can anyone recommend a good brand for chisels? I am new to woodworking, so I am not even sure where to start. I am looking for a set that I can depend on for a good long time. A friend of a friend mentioned I look into Blue Spruce chisels. Any thoughts?


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

kind of confused as to what exactly is happening here. so you are trying to screw the faceplate onto the spindle and it's not getting tight? what happens when you get to the bottom of the spindle while screwing on the faceplate? pictures would help out the most here I think...:yes:


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!!! Great place, don't be afraid to ask questions.
I looked on the web to see what the lathe looked like. :huh:
You may have to use a wrench or vise grip on the spindle unless there's a pin, switch, or hole to put a rod in to lock the spindle (HAD a similar problem with a Craftsman lathe that I made disappear).
Flat spots on your faceplate are like you thought--for a wrench to tighten it on the spindle-hopefully the spindle is not threaded along its entire length--that would not be good. :sad:
Also think your lathe is more of "spindle" lathe, so the low speed may be kind of fast--especially if a blank for a bowl is out of round.
Before you start turning, make sure that you have GOOD eye protection, decent face shields are not that expensive :yes:.


----------

